# Furacão IDA (Atlântico 2021 #AL09)



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 16:41)

Tópico de Seguimento para a Tempestade Tropical IDA

A Tempestade Tropical IDA encontra-se neste momento a Sul de Cuba e com deslocamento para Noroeste, com este deslocamento vai atravessar a ilha de Cuba como tempestade tropical  ou furacão de categoria 1. Quando reentrar no oceano, já no Golfo do México, vai encontrar condições para se fortalecer rapidamente. As previsões atuais apontam para que possa ser um problema para os Estados do Sul dos EUA, tais como a Louisiana, o Missisipi ou o Alabama onde poderá fazer _landfall _como _major _(categoria 3 ou superior).

Deixo aqui o ultimo aviso emitido para este sistema pelo NHC:



> 637
> WTNT34 KNHC 271448
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Para mais informações  NHC


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 18:47)

> ...IDA STRENGTHENS INTO A HURRICANE AS IT NEARS THE ISLE OF YOUTH...



Segundo o NHC o IDA fortaleceu-se e é agora um furacão de categoria 1 prestes a fazer landfall na  Ilha da Juventude (Cuba).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2021 às 23:43)

Previsão de categoria 4 a fazer landfall em solo norte americano..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (28 Ago 2021 às 01:59)

O IDA vai ser verdadeiramente perigoso... Vai atingir a categoria de Major Hurricane, bem antes de chegar à costa, o que lhe dará tempo para evoluir até pelo menos Cat. 4.

Este furacão vai causar estragos. Já estão a dar previsões de subidas do nível da agua 15 feet's acima do nível normal... Dass...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Ago 2021 às 00:27)

As últimas actualizações dos modelos são de uma agressividade brutal  O IDA vai fazer landfall em puro fortalecimento!


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 01:53)




----------



## Mammatus (29 Ago 2021 às 11:02)

O Katrina foi precisamente há 16 anos, e agora é o Ida, incrivel a coincidência das datas.

Não me lembro em que categoria se encontrava o Katrina aquando do landfall no Lousiana... categoria 4?


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 11:41)

Mammatus disse:


> Não me lembro em que categoria se encontrava o Katrina aquando do landfall no Lousiana... categoria 4?



Li ontem que o Katrina fez landfall em cat. 3, mas atenção que não fez no mesmo sítio que vai fazer o Ida. Não atingiu diretamente New Orleans.

A previsão ontem é que o Ida ia atingir cat. 4 com ventos máximos de 130 mph. Neste momento está com ventos máximos de 140 mph. Intensificou acima das expectativas...


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 11:53)

Foi reportado agora ventos máximos de 145 mph.

Cat. 5 começa em 157 mph... Ontem a previsão era de Cat. 3 alto ou Cat. 4 baixo, e já vai em quase Cat. 5... 

Os meus pensamentos estão com a população das areas afetadas. Que recebam toda a ajuda necessária.


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 11:57)

Nola Radar 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2021 às 12:01)

Medo!





Webcam em Nova Orleães:


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 12:02)

O Weather Chanel fala em ventos sustentados de 150mph 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 12:05)

Uma Boia fora da Costa já regista uma rajada de 98mph, ou seja, 158kmh


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 13:04)

O NHC acabou de informar que o Ida ainda está a intensificar e que existe a possibilidade chegar a Cat. 5.

A pressão neste momento é de 933.


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 13:06)

933MB 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2021 às 13:08)

Revenge disse:


> O NHC acabou de informar que o Ida ainda está a intensificar e que existe a possibilidade chegar a Cat. 5.
> 
> A pressão neste momento é de 933.



Tem um potencial destrutivo enorme... Felizmente os EUA têm experiência e infraestruturas para lidar relatiavamnte bem com este tipo de furacões, nem quero imaginar um bicho destes a atingir o Haiti...


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 13:10)

MSantos disse:


> Tem um potencial destrutivo enorme... Felizmente os EUA têm experiência e infraestruturas para lidar relatiavamnte bem com este tipo de furacões, nem quero imaginar um bicho destes a atingir o Haiti...


Mas ser for pior que o Katrina, não há muito quer possam fazer. Ninguém pode ficar para trás 


168 MPH?


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 13:12)

Sei que a boia fora de morgan city registou 98mph e de seguida passou a calm. Portanto, já está dentro do olho 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2021 às 13:15)

Revenge disse:


> Mas ser for pior que o Katrina, não há muito quer possam fazer. Ninguém pode ficar para trás
> 
> 
> 168 MPH?



Penso que se terá aprendido alguma coisa com o KATRINA no que toca a evacuações e reforço dos diques. Mas sim perante um monstro destes o essencial é retirar as pessoas das áreas mais criticas, proteger o que pode ser protegido e esperar que passe.


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 13:15)

Já estão a ocorrer mares de tempestade.

Waveland, MS







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2021 às 13:22)

Revenge disse:


> Mas ser for pior que o Katrina, não há muito quer possam fazer. Ninguém pode ficar para trás
> 
> 
> 168 MPH?


Certamente estarão mais bem preparados neste momento do que há 16 anos atrás. Há pouco estive a ler, que muitas das inundações ocorridas durante o Katrina, foram causadas devido a avarias nas comportas da cidade. 
Mas sim, é praticamente impossível fazer frente a um monstro destes, portanto, o melhor é mesmo evacuar as áreas que irão ser mais afetadas.


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 13:54)

Já estão a reportar 155 mph.

Isso já é basicamente um Cat. 5.


----------



## Tmsf (29 Ago 2021 às 14:02)

Incrível...


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2021 às 15:26)

Destruída provavelmente. Estará no olho dentro de pouco tempo  https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=kmdj&uom=E&tz=STN


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2021 às 15:28)

11.5 metros. É um _tsunami_.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2021 às 15:31)

Novo link para a webcam que publiquei há pouco, em Nova Orleães. O vento começa a intensificar-se bastante.


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 15:34)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2021 às 15:38)




----------



## marcoacmaia (29 Ago 2021 às 15:54)

__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




Radar local - https://radar.weather.gov/?settings...2FsU3RhdGlvbnMiOjAuOCwibmF0aW9uYWwiOjAuNn19#/


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 17:31)




----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2021 às 20:28)

Direto de um stormchaser em Raceland, LA, a SO de New Orleans:


			https://www.instagram.com/stormvisuals/live/


----------



## Tmsf (29 Ago 2021 às 21:49)

Parece que o furacão não está a abrandar mesmo depois de entrar em terra... Incrível !


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 22:01)




----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 22:35)




----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 23:02)

Minha nossa senhora...

--------


-----


A agua está a passar por cima dos leeves... Se isso acontece, estão lixados.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Ago 2021 às 23:39)

Vídeo captado a sul de Nova Orleães.
Rajadas superiores a 250 km/h e intenso storm surge.


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 23:40)

Para descomprimir 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (29 Ago 2021 às 23:41)

6 horas após tocar terra o olho continua assim...


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2021 às 23:45)




----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2021 às 23:55)

Mammatus disse:


> Vídeo captado a sul de Nova Orleães.
> Rajadas superiores a 250 km/h e intenso storm surge.


Que loucura!!


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 23:59)

Mammatus disse:


> Vídeo captado a sul de Nova Orleães.
> Rajadas superiores a 250 km/h e intenso storm surge.


Que brutalidade!


----------



## Brites (30 Ago 2021 às 00:03)

Baixou para CAT3 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (30 Ago 2021 às 00:14)




----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2021 às 01:37)




----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2021 às 01:40)




----------



## Revenge (30 Ago 2021 às 01:42)




----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2021 às 01:42)




----------



## Revenge (30 Ago 2021 às 17:47)




----------

